# Ankona Cayenne



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

Here are a few shot's of our Ankona Cayenne. I have been saying I was going to post them for a few weeks now. Finally got around to doing so.

We went with Seafoam green hull, two tone seafoam green / matterhorn  decks and cockpit.
Carbon Marine Casting & Poling platform combo with Seafoam SeaDek Pads,
Carbon Marine handles on the console, 24' Carbon Marine G3 push pole, PowerPole Micro, Lemco Tabs, Hydraulic Steering, Decked out Float On Trailer, a wrap with my "Grand Salamage" painting, and more.

Running a Yamaha F70 with a PT prop.




























Went fishing for a few hours yesterday in Chokoloskee, got a few reds and some snook.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Great looking boat, and beautiful pics..  all with that signature "Estrada" fit, finish and polish.  Good to see you posting again on a regular basis.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Super nice.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks really nice... How are you digging the Cayenne?!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Something tells me the Cayenne is going to be my next Ankona in the near future. I know I was EXTREMELY impressed by it.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

How bout some pics that show the details, layout , silouhet of the boat? It looks awesome !!!!!!!TX


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW! really nice!

The poling platform is sweet too. Do you happen to recall the dia on the vertical tubes?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm loving this skiff so far. Went down to Flamingo and camped for Wednesday night. Made it to the park Wednesday afternoon, and got set up with just about 20 minutes of light left. Tried for some tailers nearby, had a few shots but no takes. Woke up at sunrise, tore down camp and went out in search of bonefish. We found some schools of bones, but again, they didn't eat the fly. It was awesome seeing big numbers of snook around, and starting to see consistency with bonefish in the park again. I just wish the redfish would still be showing strong, they seem to be falling back to reality. We have had a few years of ridiculous amounts of redfish everywhere, looks like we may have to start working for them again these days. Just not finding those waves and waves of schools of big fish willing to eat any fly in sight that I have grown accustomed to. 
here are just a few photos from the trip.


This boat floats stupid skinny, with two grown men (give or take 220 each of us) and all our camping gear. Poles like a dream, and runs stupid shallow. I am SUPER happy with the skiff. Mel and the crew knocked it out the park with this one.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

To those who may have trouble comprehending how beautiful Everglades National Park is and why it is worth saving... Take a look at these photos.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

That is awesome!!!! Breathtaking sunrise or set!!! Where is that place with the tents set up?


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

how long does it take you to get to the campsite in the last picture, and how shallow of a run? Sorry I'm a newbee trying to learn

Nice skiff that wrap is awesome


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

sweet ride and fishing.that will work up here striper fishing.looks like yall in training,for coming to Atl area with the 420.full moon,so the last threadfin shad hatch is going off on Lanier.should be prime time when you come up at Thanksgiving.forget the hooch trout thing and do stripers.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

That wrap looks awesome. If that boat makes it up to the ATL area I want to see it in person.

I striper/hybrid fish every weekend on Allatoona in my Copperhead.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> how long does it take you to get to the campsite in the last picture, and how shallow of a run? Sorry I'm a newbee trying to learn
> 
> Nice skiff that wrap is awesome




That's Shark Point Chickee. It's not too far of a run, I'd say somewhere around 11 - 15 miles from the Marina? It's not too shallow of a run. Most of it is ran through a channel, then across the basin. It gets shallower as you approach the chickee, maybe around 2' deep. 




I don't know if I will be bringing a skiff up with me to Georgia, and our plans may change. We've been told by several to go in the Spring, so we may go elsewhere for Thanksgiving week. I will make that decision once I get back from the Bahamas at the end of next week. 

I'd love to get some Stripers and Shoal Bass. That would be great. 
I want to catch trout, as I have a request from Cabelas to paint a few trout pieces. They picked up my Brown Trout fly box, and want a rainbow, brookie, and a few others. 

I'd like to be able to see some of these trout in person, in their habitat to see their characteristics. Things that'll stay in my mind when I put paint to canvas. 

But I'd love to paint some Stripers and shoal bass, too.

-Eric


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

It is the start of trout fishing the rivers here in Ga with the cool weather, below morgan falls dam, I can see the trout fisherman from 285. Contact Cohutta fishing Company they can lead you in the right direction for Thanksgiving trout. I use trout as bait this time of year. Keep them in holding tanks in the garage. Around May on Allatoona we get good topwater fishing for Hybrids and white bass.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats on the Cabela's deal.understand about wanting to see and catch the real thing before painting.being around Paul some while he was here that is why his stuff is topnotch,as is yours.


----------



## limelightsc (Mar 22, 2008)

Been thinking about wrapping the new (to me) skiff while we have some free time over the holidays (and maybe the accountant will let me write off the boat!).

After seeing yours, I REALLY want to wrap the skiff.

Nice work!


----------

